# Tuning a Genesis Bow



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

It's all going to depend on how short you intend on cutting the arrows and what weight the kids are going to be shooting at. At 35 pounds the 1816 can go to 25". Make sure that if you cut down the arrows that you have the bow model with a draw stop. Could be pretty scary without it. Beyond that I know nothing about the Genisus except that is a great starter bow.


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

John I have two of the regular Genesis and one pro. I use these for my begining archers in our beginers classes. this is where you stay with the longer arrows. For personal bows pick the arrow that is spined for their draw length.
I have one mother shooting with her son, using a pro model and sight. She is shooting a five spot and shooting 280 - 290 using my 1914 X-7's @ 28". 
I don't think you can go wrong with a springy and I wouldn't worry too much about the nock point, just remember the bow will shot the same shot every time, as long as it isn't getting too much contact with the rest.
Charlie


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Genesis tuning*

Thanks, I agree with the long arrows and beginners.

I am concerned with those who have their own Genesis.
So do I spine arrows for their draw length at 20 pounds or higher? (finger shooter at 30 pounds).

What I am contemplating is to have them buy the Genesis Kit learn to shoot the Genesis, then switch to another arrow later.

I am alo concerned about them reaching 50 yards without clout shooting.

Thanks for your help.


----------

